# The Garlic Toast Treatment



## sattie (Aug 22, 2006)

As some may know... I tend to cut corners where I can to save money and eliminate waste. With that being said, I am a fan of the pre made garlic toast slices available in the chiller section of your local grocery. You know, the kind that you take a slice or two and toss in the oven for a few minutes?

Now I have decided to make my own ready to serve slices by purchasing fresh made french bread offered by the grocery store bakery. I slice the bread 1 inch thick on a bias and slather on my concoction of butter, roasted garlic, parsley, etc.... lay the pieces on a cookie sheet and shove in the freezer. Then I take all the slices out and stack neatly in a bread bag and store in the freezer. 

*PROBLEM:* I take a few pieces out and bake at 400 - 425 for about 5 to 7 minutes. They come out yummy to me, but the edges are just a tad crusty... almost too crusty. The center is perfect.... buttery, garlicy, and savory... but the edges just seem to get to dry and hard.

Any suggestions anyone??? I like a bit of crispness.... but not so much that I could audition for a Cap-n-Crunch commerical or cause my hubby to lose another tooth.... he only has 3 left!!!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 22, 2006)

Sattie, I'm wondering is a spritz of water and then wrap in foil bake a couple of minutes open foil and finish..Would that make the edges a little softer? I've softened up a loaf of french bread that the crust was pretty dry on by rubbing it with water and then putting it in a paper bag and baking a few minutes. Have to watch it close or it's toast 

kadesma


----------



## jessicacarr (Aug 22, 2006)

Maybe instead of putting it back in the freezer inside a bread bag, which is a good idea, maybe wrap each slice in plastic wrap>take out indiv wrapped slice, nuke for about 20 ...in the plastic, then pop it ...unwrapped in the oven?  it seems like the heat from being nuked in plastic would steam it to soften the crust.  or maybe just put individual slices in regular sandwich baggies, then put those in a LARGE freezer baggie, then pull the individual baggie out, nuke for x number of secs then toast.  either way, i am going to try it, b/c it is a good idea to make it and freeze it, i was actually going to do it this weekend with one of those french loaves, but i am glad i waited, because now i know the method needed to be tweaked.  thanks for pointing out the prob.  it is _as if_ you did it just for me!  I certainly hope you find a method that works for you and is cost-efficient.  if you think of anything better or different that works for ya, will you private message me to share it?  thanks, jessica


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 22, 2006)

Try lowering the oven temperature to 350F.  The edges are harder because they defrost and crisp up faster than the center.  

Another option is to use a toaster.


----------



## sattie (Aug 22, 2006)

kadesma.... yes I thought about the spritz of water, just have not tried it yet and I also like the foil bake idea.  I will try both to see what results I get.

jessicacar.... the first batch I made I did wrap each slice individually, kind of a pain in the butt and still ended up with extra crunchy edges.  The batch I made last night I just stacked in a bread bag and sealed.  (Honestly I like the crunchy edges... it was DH that complained about it.)  Try it tho, it works really well and you can get twice the amount for the same price of a box of the frozen stuff... also, I use the french bread ends for croutons... let them dry for a day, add some evoo and some spices, bake in oven till brown and crispy!!

Andy M..... if I lower it to 350, about how long are you thinking?  I will also give this a try as well.  

Thanks guys for you input, it is always appreciated!!!!


----------



## MOMOFCSJ (Aug 22, 2006)

I Have Been Doing Something Simiular For Years. I Buy A Loaf Of French Bread And Slice It The Way We Like It And Put All The Slices In A Freezer Bag. Then Whenever We Want Garlic Bread, All We Have To Do Is Pull Out However Many Slices We Want And Butter/garlic Them Up And Put In The Oven. Works Every Time!


----------



## Constance (Aug 22, 2006)

I agree with Andy...I'd try lowering the oven temp to 350. You could also take the bread out of the freezer about an hour before you want to use it so it can thaw out.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 22, 2006)

_I had dreams about this last night, just couldn't get it off my mind _
_I'm wondering if you put the FROZEN bread into foil, then cooked at a little lower temp in the oven, insted of crisping up, wouldn't that make it softer? Again you would need to keep a close eye on it, but maybe that might work.._

_kadesma _


----------



## sattie (Aug 22, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> I agree with Andy...I'd try lowering the oven temp to 350. You could also take the bread out of the freezer about an hour before you want to use it so it can thaw out.


 
Thawing.... did not even think of doing that.



			
				kadesma said:
			
		

> _I had dreams about this last night, just couldn't get it off my mind _
> _I'm wondering if you put the FROZEN bread into foil, then cooked at a little lower temp in the oven, insted of crisping up, wouldn't that make it softer? Again you would need to keep a close eye on it, but maybe that might work.._
> 
> _kadesma _


 
Are you serious about the dreams?????  I am gonna try the foil to see what happens.  You just can't beat good garlic toast!!!!



			
				MOMOFCSJ said:
			
		

> I Have Been Doing Something Simiular For Years. I Buy A Loaf Of French Bread And Slice It The Way We Like It And Put All The Slices In A Freezer Bag. Then Whenever We Want Garlic Bread, All We Have To Do Is Pull Out However Many Slices We Want And Butter/garlic Them Up And Put In The Oven. Works Every Time!


 
What temp do you cook it at and for how long?

Jessicacarr.... I will keep you posted my dear!


----------



## pdswife (Aug 22, 2006)

Wow!  Great idea! 
I'm so used to buying a loaf of French bread and feeding half of it to the chickens... this is a much better way to do it!  Thank you!!!

* such an easy thing to do...so, why did I never think of it?? *


----------



## sattie (Aug 22, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> Wow! Great idea!
> I'm so used to buying a loaf of French bread and feeding half of it to the chickens... this is a much better way to do it! Thank you!!!
> 
> * such an easy thing to do...so, why did I never think of it?? *


 
I guess it is never to late to learn something new!!!!  You are so very welcome!


----------



## MOMOFCSJ (Aug 22, 2006)

Before I start cooking dinner, I take however many slices of bread I need and put them on a paper towel. It only takes about 5 minutes to thaw out the bread and when you got time between cooking, just butter them up and put them in the oven for about 5-8 min (depending on the temp and how you like your bread). Works great and you never have to worry about what to do with the other half of the loaf!!


----------

